# Rate ur MICRO-T 1-10



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

i give mine a 9.
later collin


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I give mine an 8.

First, the steering links are too thin and break easily. I did a 'do-it-yourself' styrene replacement link so all is good again.

Second, the battery in my truck crapped out terminally on the second day. This was confirmed by my LHS and they are ordering me a new one tomorrow.

I've always been interested in RC but never did it because of the cost involved with 1/10th scale. Smaller scale stuff always seemed toy-like. This Losi truck is a nice hobby truck with a great package price-wise, I think. I mean really -- $80 for everything and you are running it in 15 minutes. What a great way to get your first taste of RC cars.

The truck when it is running is a lot of fun however, but I think maybe this first batch could have some issues. We'll see I guess. I'd rate it a 9 or better if I hadn't had these two issues.

'doba


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Gotta give these little guys a '9'.I got 2 of them for my son and I.some need to know issues for other micro t owners;1) check the gear mesh BEFORE you run it!!! I Talked to quite a few poeple that said that thiers quit running after a minute or 2, and the gear mesh on mine was so tight that I probally would have toasted the speedo if I tried running it before checking it over real good. 2) I also talked to people that said the steering quit after a minute or 2. Check the steering slider for binding!!!the one on my sons had some excess flash material on one of the edges of the slider which caused binding to the left. I know from experience with mini-z's to always make sure the steering assembly moves freely, if it is binding or sticky it causes too much load on the drive fet for the steering motor and will cause the fet to over heat and burn out after a minute or 2 which = needing to buy a new receiver/esc unit. Other than that these little guys rock!!3) They need oil or grease dampened shocks to stop bounce when landing off of jumps, but once that issue is addressed I dont see any reason these cant be RACED!!! 4) transmitters by futaba or compatible companies work great to use features such as epa and steering rate.I am running mine with the futaba compatible computer radio that came with my Iwaver 02 and features like rate and epa and abs braking make this little truck much nicer to drive!! 5) Crystals for XMODS cars from radio shack work perfecly in these guys so having many channels available wont cost but 15.00 for the set of channels 6- 12. 6) also before you run it work the diff backand forth for a bit to loosen and break in the diff.The diff on both thee trucks I bought were VERY tight out of the box.This will do 2 things, free up the diff some so the steering will be more consistant on your first run, and it will help seat the bearings in the trans so it operates more freely and smooth.The trans on both trucks were also tight and bindy and rotating the assembly by hand for a minute DEFINITLY helped free it up and reduce the initial load on the motor and esc. 7).The spring sets for the xmods evo trucks work very nice on these trucks.I found that the yellows in back and the red in front gives the truck very nice handling and helps keep the rear end from bottoming out so much and bouncing around off jumps.The springs are a little short for the rear shock bodies so I had to use a silocone o-ring as a preload spacer on the shock body to get the proper ride height.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I give one of mine a 9 the other that keeps breaking a 6  

We will soon have another truck body called the Micro T -ODA and a outlaw dirt late model body that will enclose the tires. Other items will be a ball bearing set and a wide Micro front bumper and maybe lexan upper links and tie rods. 
Keep a eye on www.BRPracing.com


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Got my micro 2 weeks ago.The only thing I had to do was put the big gear on and tighten the clutch.For what it is I think it is the most bang for the buck.If you want to race and be cheap about it.80 dollars will get the job done.I would give this a 10.I have a blast with this in my living room also.Can't do that with other scales.


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

I give mine a 8.5


low run times and a pain in the arse body clips. Love it otherwise. Great livingroom racer


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

low run time! mine runs for a while.
later collin


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok Guys in about 2 weeks We will have a new truck body called the Micro T - ODA. We will also have a dirt outlaw wedge body that is wide and covers the tires called the Micro -T wedge. Also precision ball bearing set for the rear hubs and front wheels.

I will keep You posted and do pictures as soon as I have them painted.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BudBartos said:


> . . . We will also have a dirt outlaw wedge body that is wide and covers the tires called the Micro -T wedge . . .


Now that could be cool 

'doba


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i just saw one at the local hobby shop it looked really cute if someone around here would get one with me id be in lol


----------

